# What new car



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Our mortgage is up for review, so some financial jiggling later, and we can have a 2nd car to go with the sensible A4 Avant. Obviously, no need to be practical at all with having the A4 already. However, I think we can go to somewhere around Â£7.5k for this car. I'd like something fun, but no too expensive to run. It'll only do low miles back and forth from work (5 miles) when the weather's not so great and be used for nipping out at weekends.

Leaning towards a Smart Roadster. Supposed to be quite good fun to drive. Doesn't float my boat in an ooh-look-at-that kind of way, but maybe next time round we'll have more to play with. Light, fuel efficient, good to pootle round in. Test drive pending...

What would you do?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TT


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

jampott said:


> TT


 :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

CH_Peter said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > TT
> ...


Mini? :lol:


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Peter
Might not be your sort of thing, but 9k gets you a caterham to play with when not being sensible 8) 
In no particular order (other than the one Autotrader uses)
Obviously, some of these would be a nightmare to own based on the age/mielage/cost :wink:

see http://atsearch.autotrader.co.uk/ww...urce=0&photo=1&sort=3&ukcarsearch_full=SEARCH

Or a nice Fiat Turbo 
http://atsearch.autotrader.co.uk/ww...urce=0&photo=1&sort=3&ukcarsearch_full=SEARCH

Civic Type R?
Lancia Delta Integrale?
Lotus Elise?
http://atsearch.autotrader.co.uk/ww...urce=0&photo=1&sort=3&ukcarsearch_full=SEARCH
1994 MASERATI GHIBLI ? @9k http://atsearch.autotrader.co.uk/ww...urce=0&photo=1&sort=3&ukcarsearch_full=SEARCH
MX-5
"Old" SLK
mini Cooper (as you'll know)
"old" Evo4
968/944
Imprezza
Older Chimaera/ Griffith

Enough to make a reasonable choice? :wink:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Can't stretch the cash more than stated, needs to be cheap to run and insure, which sadly rules out some of those suggestions. Otherwise, an Elise for around 10k would be on the list - top of the list, in fact.

MX-5 was also on my list, but, I really like the new one, and would spend all my time driving around in it, wishing it wasn't an old one.

Basically, the smart ticks the right boxes: fun, economical, inexpensive. Against it are: not quick, not great looking, impractical - none of which are on my list of things I need.

The new Mini would be an option in One or Cooper guise - but been there and done that, so strike it.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Ah, OK.

Don't forget that the insurance costs can tumble with a restricted mileage/classic policy.

Forgot to mention MR2 - may be worth considering, esp. if you know you hanker after an Mx5.

Smart roadster sounds interesting.
Do Brabus do retro-fit tuning options - what options are there - re-map I assume?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Did you do the old - stick in between 7k and 8k into Autotrader and see if it throws up any unusual stuff?

A 2001 VW Bug V5 (170bhp) (4th one down).

Lupo GTi

Renault Clio Renaultsport Cup

MR2


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

what's an MR2 these days? Had a go in one recently and found it fun. Not a lot goes wrong with Toyota.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Yep, I'd look to bag an early MR2. They are stopping making these, with no replacement, so no new model to worry about.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

What about an old classic soime think like a MGB


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Nice shout. MR2 has made me twitch.


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

MX-5?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Another vote for the Toyota MR2 from me, Peter.

The MR2 is well rated as a 'fun' car and should be reliable and fairly cheap to run. It would certainly be very high on my list if, I were in your position.

From the link Kell posted, I particularly like this one. Lovely colour too. 



















2001 51 Reg TOYOTA MR2 1.8 VVTi 2dr [AC]
2 Doors, Manual, Roadster, Petrol, 34,660 miles, Metallic Blue, MOT-07-2006. ABS, Adjustable seats, Adjustable steering column/wheel, Air conditioning, Alloy wheels, Computer, Driver airbag, Electric mirrors, Electric windows, Immobiliser, Passenger airbag, Power assisted steering, Remote locking, Radio/CD Multichanger, Anti theft system, Central locking, Leather seats.Insurance Group:13, This superb MR2 Roadster convertible looks and drives superbly and has the desireable air con and Leather seats option...............Â£7,994


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

The MR2 is under consideration - whilst looks aren't important, they come into play if they're a real turn off, and I'm not much of a one for the MR2's interior. But, it's swings and roundabouts, and I'm thinking about it.

The MX-5 is a problem, because I actually like the new one a lot, and I'd spend all my time gutted that i was driving an old one. Shallow. Pathetic. But sadly true.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd stick with 1 car and reduce the mortage.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> I'd stick with 1 car and reduce the mortage.


Your just no fun :wink: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I'd stick with 1 car and reduce the mortage.
> ...


Funny i have women saying that to me all the time, else im not good.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


That makes 2 of us  :wink:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Got myself a very well-specced Smart Roadster yesterday. 

Insurance, tax and fuel costs made it the more sensible choice (which means, the wife wouldn't go for anything more) and saw one that loaded with extras for a good price.

Thanks for all the suggestions - even if I didn't follow them, I did look at them all and it makes me happy about the chioce made - at least I know I covered all the options.


----------

